

Wikirank: New project from Jeff Veen and Co. - adamhowell
http://wikirank.com/

======
harpastum
Interesting stuff. I'm not sure why, but Erlang and Scheme show strong
periodic effects with a wavelength of about 1 month [1]. Looking around, I see
the effect in other articles to some degree, but nowhere near as severe as
these.

[1]<http://wikirank.com/en/Erlang,Scheme#size=3>

------
adamhowell
Jeff Veen (formerly of Measure Map and Google) and Small Batch, Inc., with
some help from Dan Cederholm, launch a site that tracks "what's popular on
Wikipedia"

